# Bow Brands



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot hoyt, but I like other brands.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I make my own longbows.


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*I meant*

I meant compounds


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HoytBoyJr said:


> I meant compounds


I don't have the money for compounds

But! I saw a guy make a wooden compound once. Monsterous thing. But I guess it counts?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Martin/rytera 

Owned my martin for 7 yrs and it still works amazing. Now I just bought a rytera alien x to replace it and I hope it treats m just as good as my other bow.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

Darton


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*!*

Bowtech all the way.....
There 2009 bows are amazing.
when you shoot them, they practically just sit in your hand.
And there real quiet!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I shoot Hoyt an Bowtech but because of affiliation reasons I must say Bowtech.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

I love my Hoyts for target but i have to admit mathews makes some wicked hunting bows. But Hoyt over all.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, Checkmate Raven Recurve. Soon to be. Custom. Still go another 2-4 months waiting. When I got it, it had a 8 month waiting list!  Kegan, whered you see the wood compound? Sounds sweet. Glad you don't shoot one though!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

How can you pick one when there are so many to choose from? I don't have enough time to shoot them all much less pick a favorite.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> Bowtech all the way.....
> There 2009 bows are amazing.
> when you shoot them, they practically just sit in your hand.
> And there real quiet!


Ive tried out a few of the new Bowtechs and they are really impressive.
Im always happy shooting a Hoyt though.
That new Merlin Excalibur is a beaut too =]


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Pse


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Sorry, Checkmate Raven Recurve. Soon to be. Custom. Still go another 2-4 months waiting. When I got it, it had a 8 month waiting list!  Kegan, whered you see the wood compound? Sounds sweet. Glad you don't shoot one though!


Over on Primitivearcher.com someone was bored at work and made one from scraps. It was a monsterous thing, but pretty creative


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a Mathews shooter, but I love all bows. I'm addicted and that's all to it!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a big bowtech fan (I think I want to be a staff shooter in a year or so), but my next choice is Hoyt.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot pse, but I like any bow that I can shoot well and sends the arrow where Im aiming.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

pearson for me


----------

